# Hello, I am looking for help finding and caring for mice



## JoBloggs37 (Dec 16, 2015)

I have read that buying mice from pet stores can result in very poorly specimens. I am looking for a few pet mice, they will become part of our family and handled regularly throughout the day. I do not want to breed, so firstly, is it best to have all females? Secondly, I live in Newport South Wales, so are there any breeders in my area? Thirdly, I have checked out the cages in Pets at Home, are these good enough? Do you recommend any particular size, type?
As a child my mice lived in a small home made cage, and slept in my bed... They were fab and lived a long time, so my mother recalls...I guess things have moved on quite a bit, with different breeds now, and choices of colour and coat.

I have seen an advert on Pets 4 Homes for fancy mice from a breeder in Somerset and am happy to go there, but wanted some advice first, as it has been 40 years since I last owned one of these babies.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello and welcome.

If your after pets id recommend a trio of females. Females can live together fine and if you have three when the first one eventually passes you wont be left with a lone doe.
You have to be careful with cages, I had a small for mice but they could escape as the door hole was square and the door had rounded edges. I prefur to convert a storage box myself.
Petshop stock can be very hit and miss as a lot will depend on where the shop gets its stock from.

Im in Carmarthenshire but don't have anything spair at the moment.


----------



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

They slept in your bed? That sounds adorable but laundry must've been quite the nightmare. I'm impressed they STAYED in your bed while you slept.


----------



## beeman (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi
If you are still looking for mice- I have a couple of champagne tans and a couple of dutch females for sale
I am in Bristol
Beeman


----------

